# Wii purchase dilemma - advice wanted



## Me76 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have been craving a Wii for about 8 months now but couldn't really justify the cost.  

I have recently been paid from my shiny new job and can afford it.  Went on Play and they have Console, Wii fit and board and Wii Sports for £220.  Nice package me thinks. 

Then I hear that next week the price is going to drop to 199 in America, which would suggest it may go down to £150 here.  But I am thinking that the Wii Fit and Balance Board is £60 on it's own so even when the prices drops, the £220 bundle will probably still be a good deal.  

Should I buy it now or wait until next week is the question?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 23, 2009)

I think the prices of all consoles are heading downwards.
I had similar decision to make recently,wait for PS3 price drop or buy XBox360.
Didn't wait,bought XBox360,then came news of PS3 Slim 
(£50 off PS3 not really enough though,reckon it will drop to £199 by Christmas.)

I would go and buy the Wii as you have craved it for so long and one can never really justify spashing out on a games console.(It's guilt !)
(But you will get over it once the fun begins !)


----------



## wiskey (Sep 23, 2009)

buy it, as a present for having a new job. Don't look to see if it goes down in price.


----------



## Sunray (Sep 23, 2009)

I can't see the attraction of the Wii anymore. I have one and once I played all the classics, nothing came out to tempt me to pick it up again.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Sep 23, 2009)

My Wii sits unused, unloved....


----------



## Crispy (Sep 23, 2009)

ditto, mine is gathering dust. although I have picked up episode 1 of the new Monkey Island on it and that's quite good. and there's a proper wii zelda game on the way. not going to get rid of it just yet


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah mine too but that's mainly because I got a 360, haven't really played it properly since January...


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 23, 2009)

wiskey said:


> buy it, as a present for having a new job. Don't look to see if it goes down in price.



This


----------



## newme (Sep 23, 2009)

From the rest of the thread, sounds like there maybe a lot of second hands ones about if ur thinking about the cost.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 23, 2009)

wiskey said:


> buy it, as a present for having a new job. Don't look to see if it goes down in price.





Strumpet said:


> This



I think this is the way I will go, and avoid all adverts from then on. 



newme said:


> From the rest of the thread, sounds like there maybe a lot of second hands ones about if ur thinking about the cost.



It is not so much the actual amount that bothers me as much as buying it this week and finding out I could have saved a fortune if I had waited a day. 

Also, I am a bit anal about 2nd hand consoles.  Games and accessories don't worry me but I like to have a shiny warranty to fall back on for the actual machine.


----------



## newme (Sep 23, 2009)

Me76 said:


> I think this is the way I will go, and avoid all adverts from then on.
> 
> It is not so much the actual amount that bothers me as much as buying it this week and finding out I could have saved a fortune if I had waited a day.
> 
> Also, I am a bit anal about 2nd hand consoles.  Games and accessories don't worry me but I like to have a shiny warranty to fall back on for the actual machine.



Got mine second hand, but from local games shop place, complete with 6 months warranty and substantial price reduction


----------



## newme (Sep 23, 2009)

Was somewhat apprehensive myself, but Id not have been able to afford the games and extra controllers I wanted at the time without doing that lol.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 23, 2009)

Sunray said:


> I can't see the attraction of the Wii anymore. I have one and once I played all the classics, nothing came out to tempt me to pick it up again.



You're a 'serious gamer' though aren't you? I have to admit I play on my XBox fairly regularly and haven't touched the Wii for a fair while but for someone who doesn't play games that much the Wii is far more accessible IMO.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 23, 2009)

I play Zelda on the Wii more than anything on either console.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 23, 2009)

newme said:


> From the rest of the thread, sounds like there maybe a lot of second hands ones about if ur thinking about the cost.



Good thing about Wii second hand is there's a good chance they'll be in good condition...


----------



## _George (Sep 24, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Good thing about Wii second hand is there's a good chance they'll be in good condition...



good thing about Nintendo is there consoles never break


----------



## Silva (Sep 26, 2009)

The bad thing is that starting with the Nintendo 64, the only _really_ good exclusive titles for home consoles are all first party, with the odd exception. After treating most developers like crap during the NES/SNES years (including Sony) they got the wrong end of the stick when new players entered the console business.

Before buying a Wii, take a few hours looking at the games available. If there's only a couple that catch your eye, there's no much point on buying one. Apparently the Wii is suffering a lot in the games / console ratio: a lot of people just buy one because they saw one in the ads, though it would be fun and then bought Wii Fit and the odd game and don't care much more.


----------



## _George (Sep 26, 2009)

Silva said:


> The bad thing is that starting with the Nintendo 64, the only _really_ good exclusive titles for home consoles are all first party, with the odd exception. After treating most developers like crap during the NES/SNES years (including Sony) they got the wrong end of the stick when new players entered the console business.
> 
> Before buying a Wii, take a few hours looking at the games available. If there's only a couple that catch your eye, there's no much point on buying one. Apparently the Wii is suffering a lot in the games / console ratio: a lot of people just buy one because they saw one in the ads, though it would be fun and then bought Wii Fit and the odd game and don't care much more.



actually they didnt treat sony like crap.  the ps was originally going to be a cd add on for the SNES but sony started demanding sole rights to liscense games for it so Nintendo pulled out and sony released it as the ps.  not the sony ps because they wernet confident it'd be a sucsess but a combination of there sponsoring skate parks so that people thaught that buying one would make them all street and cool, piracy and the fact that sega's saturn was really a 2d console with 3d hardware added on last minute making it difficult to make games for made the ps a sucsess.  other developers such as square fell out with them over there using cartriges with the N64 because they couldent fit endless boring cutscenes onto a cartrige.  a descision thats now paid off tho because it means that Nintendo can have N64 games to download and store on the Wii's memory due to there small size.


----------



## Silva (Sep 27, 2009)

_George said:


> actually they didnt treat sony like crap.  the ps was originally going to be a cd add on for the SNES but sony started demanding sole rights to liscense games for it so Nintendo pulled out and sony released it as the ps.  not the sony ps because they wernet confident it'd be a sucsess but a combination of there sponsoring skate parks so that people thaught that buying one would make them all street and cool, piracy and the fact that sega's saturn was really a 2d console with 3d hardware added on last minute making it difficult to make games for made the ps a sucsess.   other developers such as square fell out with them over there using cartriges with the N64 because they couldent fit endless boring cutscenes onto a cartrige.


So, the stories of abuse, bizarre demands and random censorship towards other developers when it was "us or nothing" (until Sega became big enough to provide viable alternate platforms) were not a part on many devs giving Ninty the finger when the N64 came out? Bollocks. Nintendo used and abused their market position from the mid 80s until the early 90s.

It's true that Sony has put much effort into marketing, but in the end it actually had the most well-rounded console, and attracted the talent to provide the software for it.



_George said:


> a descision thats now paid off tho because it means that Nintendo can have N64 games to download and store on the Wii's memory due to there small size.


Yeah. That was a genius move. Provide a new system with a crippled format so that the games could be sold 10 years after    Heck, you'll probably argue next it was well worth turning from being the leading console manufacturer to the third in two generations time. The shareholders loved that, too.


----------



## _George (Sep 27, 2009)

Silva said:


> So, the stories of abuse, bizarre demands and random censorship towards other developers when it was "us or nothing" (until Sega became big enough to provide viable alternate platforms) were not a part on many devs giving Ninty the finger when the N64 came out? Bollocks. Nintendo used and abused their market position from the mid 80s until the early 90s.
> 
> It's true that Sony has put much effort into marketing, but in the end it actually had the most well-rounded console, and attracted the talent to provide the software for it.
> 
> ...



the reason some devs swiched from Nintendo with the N64 was the cartriges mainly.  Nintendo actually saved the gaming market by imposing some restrictions on developers with the NES such as there seal of quality and making it so devs could only release a few titles per year so they ended up working on fewer games and the games were better which was an improvement on before the market crashed where you had thousands of crap games for 10p per dozen.  Nintendo invented modern console gaming.

the cartrige thing may have been a mistake but one has to consider that the ps was massivly sucsessful _but_ most of the people who baught one then baught mainly pirated games and that was because of the format.  and as it happens it means that N64 games can be put alongside 8-bit and 16-bit games and be easly downloaded onto flash memory.  it also meant that we didnt have to sit through endless boring cutscenes and loading times.  but the developers going to sony did hurt Nintendo..

as i said before, segas mistake was making the saturn difficult to make games for and that really cost them because by the time the (brilliant) dreamcast arrived they didnt have enough money left to make as much of it as they could have otherwise done.  

the reason Nintendo survived its error and sega didnt is because Nintendo always had the handheld market and so were able to bring forth pokemon.  Nintendo were never really in trouble.  notice how the Gamecube connected to the GBA.  Nintendo were planning on using there position as owners of the handheld market to boost there position in the home console one.  sony saw this and decided to release the psp.  at this point things were starting to look a bit grim for Nintendo especially with microsoft joining the fray.  

but, as it turned out Nintendo did what it did with Pokemon and what it always does and turned to craetivity and innovation to get its self out of trouble with its project rovolution, which was the codename for the Wii.  stark contrast indeed to sony who are still using Nintendo's control scheme from three generations ago and who ended up selling the console at half what it cost to make as an attempt to bully Nintendo out of the market while Nintendo sold there console and pretty much broke even.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 27, 2009)

Silva said:


> The bad thing is that starting with the Nintendo 64, the only _really_ good exclusive titles for home consoles are all first party, with the odd exception. After treating most developers like crap during the NES/SNES years (including Sony) they got the wrong end of the stick when new players entered the console business.
> 
> Before buying a Wii, take a few hours looking at the games available. If there's only a couple that catch your eye, there's no much point on buying one. Apparently the Wii is suffering a lot in the games / console ratio: a lot of people just buy one because they saw one in the ads, though it would be fun and then bought Wii Fit and the odd game and don't care much more.



Yep it's the reason why I refused to buy a Nintendo machine again after the Gamecube too (my Wii was a present).


----------



## _George (Sep 27, 2009)

look here

your talking rubbish


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 27, 2009)

_George said:


> look here
> 
> your talking rubbish



It's called an opinion dickwad. Metroid games are boring as hell, I wouldn't call them a must have by any stretch of your infantile mind.


----------



## _George (Sep 27, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's called an opinion dickwad. Metroid games are boring as hell, I wouldn't call them a must have by any stretch of your infantile mind.



no, your factually wrong


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 27, 2009)

I reckon if you sit around waiting to buy something in case the price drops you'll be sitting around forever. It's like not buying the latest X in case they bring out a newer model tomorrow. Unless you have firm knowledge that it will, indeed, happen tomorrow, go out and get it now because you have to buy it eventually, otherwise you never will.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 27, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's called an opinion dickwad. Metroid games are boring as hell, I wouldn't call them a must have by any stretch of your infantile mind.



What's an 'opinion dickwad'?

Not sure why that simple lack of comma amused me so much


----------



## Silva (Sep 27, 2009)

_George said:


> Long Nintendo fanboy rant



The only thing you got right was the faith Nintendo had in the handheld market, pretty much because they always were the only ones who got all key areas from the start when compared to the opponents (sure, the Game Gear, the Lynx and the PSP were technologically better, but either due to battery life or a strange media format are worse than Nintendo's current offering). Having played with the DS, however, I must say I'm very disappointed with it. After a string of early titles that actually made a good use of the touch screen and featured gameplay you couldn't get anyplace else, things . In my view, the GBA SP is still the best portable console ever.

The ideia that Nintendo's policies during the 8-bit era saved the market are mostly rubbish. The Marios, Zeldas and Metroids did that, I doubt that any console has more rubbish than the NES. It might have worked, but in the end was nothing more than an advertising campaign.

The Saturn was mostly harmed by Sega being a company that was divided by two - Sega of America had pretty much the same pulling power as Sega of Japan, and for the most time after 1993 they had little more strategies    other than throwing ideas at a wall and then hope some would stick. In fact, Sony's marketing strategy in 95 and 96 looked a lot like Sega's in their heyday. Act cool, look cool, and then present games to keep up with the image,


----------



## _George (Sep 27, 2009)

Silva said:


> The only thing you got right was the faith Nintendo had in the handheld market, pretty much because they always were the only ones who got all key areas from the start when compared to the opponents (sure, the Game Gear, the Lynx and the PSP were technologically better, but either due to battery life or a strange media format are worse than Nintendo's current offering). Having played with the DS, however, I must say I'm very disappointed with it. After a string of early titles that actually made a good use of the touch screen and featured gameplay you couldn't get anyplace else, things . In my view, the GBA SP is still the best portable console ever.
> 
> The ideia that Nintendo's policies during the 8-bit era saved the market are mostly rubbish. The Marios, Zeldas and Metroids did that, I doubt that any console has more rubbish than the NES. It might have worked, but in the end was nothing more than an advertising campaign.
> 
> The Saturn was mostly harmed by Sega being a company that was divided by two - Sega of America had pretty much the same pulling power as Sega of Japan, and for the most time after 1993 they had little more strategies    other than throwing ideas at a wall and then hope some would stick. In fact, Sony's marketing strategy in 95 and 96 looked a lot like Sega's in their heyday. Act cool, look cool, and then present games to keep up with the image,



thats true about segas strategies in the late 16 bit era being partially to blame for there downfall but the problem with the saturn was that it was originally designed as a 2d system and then when sega saw that things were going 3d they just added on 3d hardware making it stupidly complicated to make games for and more recently a pain to emulate.  the dc is easier to emulate than the saturn i think.  

and the stuff about Nintendo saving the (western at least) market is not rubbish.  the crash ended with the release of the NES an there policy of only alowing developers to realease a few games per year was designed to prevent the market being flooded with crap games again


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 27, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> What's an 'opinion dickwad'?
> 
> Not sure why that simple lack of comma amused me so much


----------



## _George (Sep 27, 2009)

if i were Nintendo id have baught a bunch of ps3's while sony were loosing $400 on each one and turned them into new computers for the Nintendo offices

sony should bring back that third place advertising campaign

etc.


----------

